# Found a Pigeon walking in circles in my backyard



## Pigeon_Commander (Aug 25, 2017)

It was walking there since last day so I decided to bring it in.
Now it's walking in circles in the same spot and occasionally stops and turns it's head several times. It hasn't opened his wings even once yet and is pooping while running in circles.
It has a greenish neck too. No visible injuries or hurt marks.

What can I do to help the poor bird


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Check out

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f107/pigeon-paramyxovirus-aka-pmv-ppmv-pmv1-pigeon-12250.html

to rule this out or in


----------



## Pigeon_Commander (Aug 25, 2017)

I found the symptoms to be the same, but I visited the nearest vet and he says it's because of vitamin E deficiency.
(I'm not sure of this)
He recommended wheat germ oil and vitamin E injections


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Vitamin E deficiency can cause infertility, so not exactly relevant here 

Had the vet said vitamin B, then maybe that could help. Lack of the B its can cause neurological issues, with the neck most usually (only from my observations) being arched back until the head touches the back.

If it _is_ PMV, however, the only 'treatment' is to keep isolated and fed and watered (may need help to feed) for minimum 6 weeks. No meds are appropriate for the condition, being viral.


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

John_D said:


> If it _is_ PMV, however, the only 'treatment' is to keep isolated and fed and watered (may need help to feed) for minimum 6 weeks. No meds are appropriate for the condition, being viral.


 Sounds like PMV to me.

Lots of hand feeding and care is required.

Make sure to isolate the infected pigeon from other birds (if any).

There is no guarantee, but I have had pigeons recover fully from PMV; given they receive lots of care.

I wish you good luck.


----------

